# CY17 Cider



## shacked (5/10/17)

Has anyone used CY17 yeast in a cider? I've got a pack floating around in the fridge and was thinking of pitching it into 20L of apple juice with a little DAP.


----------



## djsmi4 (7/4/18)

Late reply - I've just used a packet of CY17 in a cider using a variety of apples from the in-laws' (20L) + 500g lactose. It'll probably turn out tart because some of the apples were a bit green, but all were edible.

OG: 1052, yeast added at 23*C, fridge set to 23.5*C.


----------

